# Jimmy Stewart was a badass.



## sigma (Dec 15, 2009)

I was watching "The Man who Shot Liberty Valance" the other day, and they had a short bio on James Stewart.  

This Guy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I had no idea that he not only served in the Air Force, but actually retired as a Brigadier General.  "Before the war [WWII] ended, he was promoted to colonel, one of very few Americans to rise from private to colonel in four years."  

List of awards during service:

Distinguished Service Medal
Distinguished Flying Cross (2)
Air Medal (4)
Army Commendation Medal
Armed Forces Reserve Medal
Presidential Medal of Freedom
French Croix de Guerre with Palm

And this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I'm just a youngblood and all but about 3 of you probably already knew this, but I thought it was awesome.  :cool:


----------



## car (Dec 15, 2009)

He shot Liberty Valence! What did you expect?

Well, we all know who really shot LV....


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 15, 2009)

I just watched him in "It's a Wonderful Life" last night. 

Yes, he was a stud and a gentleman.

Don't worry Youngblood, you'll learn alot from us older farts around here.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 15, 2009)

I Googled "actors with military service" and the first linky was this:  

http://militarysalute.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=stories&action=display&thread=48

Kinda interesting the way Hollyweird has changed.  

LL


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 15, 2009)

LibraryLady said:


> I Googled "actors with military service" and the first linky was this:
> 
> http://militarysalute.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=stories&action=display&thread=48
> 
> ...




Yeah, and I didn't see Martha Raye on that list either. 

She served for 50 years.



> Martha Raye, born Margaret Teresa Yvonne Reed in Butte Montana Aug. 27, 1916; During WWII, Raye and her pals Carole Landis, Al Jolson, Kay Francis and Mitzi Mayfair formed a U.S.O. Troupe, performing tirelessly under incredibly difficult and dangerous conditions before thousands of enthusiastic G.I.s. Not satisfied with supporting the troops during WW2, she continued on in Korea, and for nine years she went to Viet Nam, sometimes staying as long as six months. Not only did she perform on stage but when things got rough she filled in as a nurse, often going hours without a break. In 1993 Martha Raye was awarded the Medal of Freedom for her lifetime service to America. When she died a special exception to policy was made so that she could be buried in the military cemetery at Fort Bragg, North Carolina. For fifty years Colonel Maggie served the military she loved. (1916-1994)


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 15, 2009)

Figured the list wasn't completely accurate, but just wanted to point out the Hollyweird sensibilities.

LL


----------



## sigma (Dec 15, 2009)

LibraryLady said:


> I Googled "actors with military service" and the first linky was this:
> 
> http://militarysalute.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=stories&action=display&thread=48
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for posting that, I thought the very bottom of that post was an eerie reflection of today's Hollywood.... And more broadly, the difference between the WW2 Generation and my own.  It's sad.  



> This is a complete list of actors who suspended their careers to enlist in the United States Armed Forces after America was attacked on September 11, 2001 …
> 
> None.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paddlefoot (Dec 15, 2009)

There are a couple of books about Jimmy Stewart's WWII Air Corps service, the best one IMO is _Jimmy Stewart,  Bomber Pilot_. It gave a pretty good account of the missions he flew, and also talks about his role after the war in the AF Reserve.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 15, 2009)

We are watching "The rear window" as I type this.   They dont make em like that anymore, espcially Grace Kelly.


----------



## car (Dec 15, 2009)

8'Duece said:


> We are watching "The rear window" as I type this.   They dont make em like that anymore, espcially Grace Kelly.


 
Great movie! And I'd prolly leave whatshername for Grace Kelly *running away as fast as I can*

Hi-jack over......


----------



## Snaquebite (Dec 15, 2009)

> We are watching "The rear window" as I type this. They dont make em like that anymore, espcially Grace Kelly



The girl he keeps watching (newly wed) was my aunt Havis Davenport. Father's sister.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 15, 2009)

Martha Raye - aka "COL Maggie" was an Honorary Colonel of the Regiment... Yes, the 1st Special Forces Regiment, she was given an Honorary Green Beret - but any SF Soldier that ever met her knew, she was an SF Soldier. Her home in CA was open to any SF Soldier.

There are too many stories about her exploits and service to SF to go into here, but more than a few SF men owe their lives to her.

She is a Legend in SF, sleep well Colonel, we have the perimeter secured for you.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 15, 2009)

Snaquebite said:


> The girl he keeps watching (newly wed) was my aunt Havis Davenport. Father's sister.
> 
> http://www.hitchcockwiki.com/gallery/50MG][/QUOTE]
> 
> No shit ???........................She was as hot as Grace Kelly.  Damn, nice little nugget to throw out there SGM.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 15, 2009)

So, SGM, she used up all the looks in the family?>:{>:{

I guess I owe you a beer next time you're up this way.


----------



## Snaquebite (Dec 15, 2009)

You'll always owe me a beer....:)

Here's a scan of a publicity photo of her I have hanging in my hallway...


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 15, 2009)

It don't get much prettier than that.


----------



## Blue (Dec 15, 2009)

sigma said:


> Thanks for posting that, I thought the very bottom of that post was an eerie reflection of today's Hollywood.... And more broadly, the difference between the WW2 Generation and my own.  It's sad.


 
Yeah the younger generation sucks, especially mine. The reason previous generations were better is because men back then where... well men, with real values. Now a days we have a bunch of pussies everywhere, I mean look at the new role models younger kids have now. Men like Al Gore and that damn commie Sean Penn. The younger generation lacks the heroes of the past, there is no more Jimmy Stewart or John Wayne. They've been replaced by a bunch of metro sexual pussies.


----------



## car (Dec 15, 2009)

x SF med said:


> Martha Raye - aka "COL Maggie" was an Honorary Colonel of the Regiment... Yes, the 1st Special Forces Regiment, she was given an Honorary Green Beret - but any SF Soldier that ever met her knew, she was an SF Soldier. Her home in CA was open to any SF Soldier.
> 
> There are too many stories about her exploits and service to SF to go into here, but more than a few SF men owe their lives to her.
> 
> She is a Legend in SF, sleep well Colonel, we have the perimeter secured for you.




I posted here once before, that at the 82nd Association Chapter in Monetery, we had a Maggie's Drop-In celebration every year. The old guys told me that, before she died, she showed up everv year.

A great supporter of us.....


----------



## Trip_Wire (Dec 16, 2009)

COL Maggie!


----------



## QC (Dec 16, 2009)

Reminds me of Nancy Wake, The White Mouse, over here.( But I'll start another thread).


----------



## car (Dec 16, 2009)

Queens Cadet said:


> Reminds me of Nancy Wake, The White Mouse, over here.( But I'll start another thread).


 
Keep it going here!


----------



## x SF med (Dec 16, 2009)

Then we have the Duke.  He was mrdically rejected for Military Service, but did what he could as an actor to support the military.  After the movie "the Green Berets", he donated the majority of the money to get the SF Museum at Bragg going, and supported it for the remainder of his life.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 16, 2009)

x SF med said:


> Then we have the Duke.  He was mrdically rejected for Military Service, but did what he could as an actor to support the military.  After the movie "the Green Berets", he donated the majority of the money to get the SF Museum at Bragg going, and supported it for the remainder of his life.



Didn't he put up most of the money for Bronze Bruce ?? Or is that all inclusive of the museum


----------



## Trip_Wire (Dec 16, 2009)

John Wayne:


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 16, 2009)

*Charles Durning*

This actor has been through the ringer in WWII. 


Wiki. 



> Durning was born in Highland Falls, New York and was the second youngest of five children, James G. (1915 - 2000), Clifford John (1916-1994), Frances (born 1919) and Gerald J. Durning (born 1926). His mother, Louise M. (1894 - 1982), was a laundress at West Point, and his father, James Durning (originally Durnion) (born 1890 in County Louth in Ireland), was an Irish immigrant who gained U.S. citizenship by joining the army.[1]
> 
> [edit] Military service
> Durning served in the U.S. Army during World War II. Drafted at age 21, he was first assigned as a rifleman with the 398th Infantry Regiment, and later served overseas with the 3rd Army Support troops and the 386th Anti-aircraft Artillery (AAA) Battalion. For his valor and the wounds he received during the war, Durning was awarded the Silver Star and three Purple Heart medals.[citation needed]
> ...


----------



## pardus (Dec 17, 2009)

Lee Marvin
United States Marine Corps

Lee Marvin served in the U.S. Marines, saw action as Private First Class in the Pacific during World War II, and was wounded (in the buttocks) by fire which severed his sciatic nerve. This injury occurred during the battle for Saipan in June 1944.

Buried in Arlington cemetery.

http://www.arlingtoncemetery.net/lmarvin.htm


----------



## Typhoon (Dec 17, 2009)

And one of my favorite surprises as I did not know of his service until he passed away in 2005:
James Doohan of "Star Trek" fame (from IMDB):


> Landed on Juno Beach on D-Day as a member of the Royal Canadian Artillery. Soon after, while walking across a mine field, he and his unit were attacked by enemy fire, as the Germans shot at them with machine guns. He was hit by four bullets to the leg, his middle finger of his right hand was shot off, and a bullet struck his chest. His life was saved when it hit a silver cigarette case which had been given to him by his brother.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 17, 2009)

Typhoon said:


> And one of my favorite surprises as I did not know of his service until he passed away in 2005:
> James Doohan of "Star Trek" fame (from IMDB):



I didn't know of his service.  But I did know of his missing finger - you can spot the lack occasionally onscreen - didn't know that's how he lost it.

LL


----------

